# Waggler treibt ab



## Hechtler11 (18. April 2017)

Hi an Alle,

ich habe das Friedfischangeln angefangen und stehe vor einem Problem.

Nachdem ich mit einer normalen Pose und schwimmender Schnur beim Angeln auf Rotaugen fast verzweifelt bin, habe ich mir nun einen Waggler (6 gr.) und sinkende Schnur (0.18)gekauft. 

Allerdings treibt meine Montage immer noch ab. Zwar nicht derart schnell wie mit schwimmender Schnur, aber immer noch so viel, dass der Waggler nach spätestens 15 Min. 5 Meter oder mehr Strecke zurück gelegt hat. Das sollte doch nicht sein, oder?
Die Schnur sinkt auch und befindet sich im flachen Uferbereich definitv auf dem Gewässergrund. 

Was mache ich falsch? Oder herrscht in dem See (120 ha) durch seine Größe eine starke Unterwasserströmung? 

Ich wäre für Tipps und Tricks sehr dankbar!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

Da gibts viele pot. Fehlerquellen.....

Fausregel ist pro M Wassertiefe sollten 1 Gr Blei auf der Schnur sein. Bei Wind und Untersrömung sogar etwas mehr. Aber das ist ne grobe Faustregel...

Desweiteren wird auch mit einer Sinkschnur der Futterplatz/Angelplatz deutlich überworfen und die Schnur wird dann mit ins Wasser getauchter Rutenspitze und schnellen Kurbelumdrehungen unter Wasser gezogen bzw. die Pose zum Futterplatz bewegt. Dabei empfele ich einen Schnurmarker (alias Edding 950) um immer die selbe Entfernung zu finden.

Ideal ist es auch dabei, die Rutenspitze beim Ablegen der Rute ebenfalls so aufzustellen, dass die Rutenspitze paar cm im Wasser sind. So kann der Wind die Schnur nicht geifen. Durch etwas mehr Blei auf der Schnur wird auch das Driften der Pose eingedämmt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

Hi "Hechtler". Ob eine Unterwasserstörmung herrscht, ist aus der Ferne natürlich unmöglich zu beurteilen. Theoretisch ist die Strmömng gerade in großen u tiefen Gewässern aber schon wahrscheinlich, jetzt wo sich die Gewässer erwärmen und von selbst "umwälzen". Du hast jetzt mehrere Möglichkeiten, das ungeliebte Abtreiben zu umgehen:
Hast du bis jetzt auch die Rutenspitze unter Wasser gehalten, sodass sich wirklich die Schnur komplett unter Wasser befand? Falls nein, tu dies unbedingt. Auch in sehr kleiner Teil der Schnur über Wasser wird schon eine Drift auslösen. Auch wichtig: Immer gerade Linie zw Rutenspitze u Schwimmer halten- Schnurbögen, auch bei eig sinkender Schnur (auch unter Wasser entstehen Schnurbögen !) sind stets zu meiden. Wie dick ist deine Schnur? Auch hier hilft jeder 0,01mm weniger, ein besseres Fischen zu ermöglichen!

Punkt 2: was vielen, gerade Anfängern nicht bewusst ist: je tiefer die Schnur gehalten wird von der bewegten Wasseroberfläche, desto weniger Driftanfälligkeit. Also: Je stärker es driftet, desto länger (u schwerer, falls möglich) wählst du den Waggler. So ist die Schnur schön tief im Wasser. 

Falls du auch mit perfekt abgestimmter Montage- also schön dünner Schnur, gut ausgelegter Montage und Waggler mit tiefem Schwerpunkt von der Drift ergriffen wirst, mache Folgendes: Stelle die Montage übertief ein- also ca 20- 30cm tiefer als die Tiefe der Angelstelle, und probiere erst mit kleinen, dann mit langsam größer werdenen Bleischroten auf dem Vorfach so lange aus, bis du "Ruhe hast".


----------



## Riesenangler (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

Ist das nicht normal? Oder habe ich das Angeln mit der Matche falsch verstanden? Ich angle vom Boot aus. Zwar nicht mit der Match, abef verdriftung ist bei uns im See absolut normal. Da ist dann der Stillstand eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

Wenn die Umstände etwas extremer werden, dann verdriftet auch eine Wagglermontage. Ein gut ausgebleiter Waggler, der tief geung im Wasser steht und mit entsprechender Beschwerung am Platz liegt, bleibt erstaunlich lange fest am Platz. Mit leicht aufgelegtem Vorfach sogar noch besser.


----------



## Hechtler11 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

Erst einmal Danke für alle Antworten. #6

@Fr33: Die Faustregel kannte ich gar nicht. Ich benutze einen Waggler 6 + 2 gr. Wird mit 5 gr. bei 5 Meter Wassertiefe schwierig. 


Müsste mir dann evtl. einen neuen Waggler zulegen. Ist aber schon mal ein guter Tipp!

Deine restlichen Ausführungen habe ich genauso umgesetzt!

@Anglermeister17:
Von deinem PC kannst du das natürlich schlecht beurteilen.
Ich kann dir aber gern den Ort des Gewässers nennen. 

Punkt 1 habe ich genauso umgesetzt. Schnur habe ich mir aber noch eine 0.16mm bestellt.

Bzgl Punkt 2 finde ich, dass ich bereits einen sehr langen Waggler benutze. (ca. 25cm)

Schwerer könnte ich ihn aber wählen. Daran kanns natürlich liegen! 

Wie sieht dein letzter Tipp am Wasser aus? Übertief bedeutet einen Anker legen, oder? Das kann ich leider vergessen, weil der See kompletten Bodenbewuchs aufweist. 

@Riesenangler:

Ja vom Boot aus ist das auch nicht machbar. Außer du kannst perfekt ankern.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

Steckstangen. Eine Vorne in den Boden  gerammt und eine am Heck in den Grund gerammt. Boot festbinden und fest steht der Kahn.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Ich benutze einen Waggler 6 + 2 gr.



Dann ist dein Waggler mit 6 Gramm vorgebleit und 2 gr. auf der Schnur.

Nimm einen der mehr selbst trägt und weniger vorgebleit ist.

Fischt du denn über Grund?

Sonst lass doch einen Teil der Bebleiung aufliegen.


----------



## Ukel (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

Falls dort Strömungen im See sind, was ganz normal wäre bei Wind, ist ein Abtreiben des Wagglers von 5 Metern in 15 Minuten nicht sehr viel. Wenn du, wie du schreibst, auf Rotaugen angelst, sollte es kein großes Problem darstellen. Rotaugen nehmen oft ganz gern den über Grund angebotenen Köder und du kannst den Köder so anbieten, dass er durch den Schwarm treibt. Bedenke auch, dass bei Unterströmungen der Fisch sich auch neben dem Futterplatz in Richtung Strömung aufhalten kann. 
Beim Angeln auf Brassen könntest du versuchen, den Köder stationär anzubieten, indem du die Montage mit einem größerem Blei ca. 20-30 cm vom Haken entfernt aufliegen lässt. Bei guter Abstimmung bleibt die Montage am Platz stehen und die Wagglerspitze wird nicht unter Wasser gedrückt. Brassen würden sich meistens nicht daran stören, dass sie das unterste Blei mit bewegen müssten.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

Als ich noch aktiv Bewerbe gefischt habe, haben sich die Brassen, zumindest in unserer Gegend, überhaupt nicht von einem aufliegenden Blei stören lassen. Und ich fische heute noch vom Boot aus in der Havel bis zu zwei Gramm (Strömungsabhängig) aufliegend. Und die Viecher juckt es einen Schei.. .


----------



## feederbrassen (18. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*



Ukel schrieb:


> Falls dort Strömungen im See sind, was ganz normal wäre bei Wind, ist ein Abtreiben des Wagglers von 5 Metern in 15 Minuten nicht sehr viel. Wenn du, wie du schreibst, auf Rotaugen angelst, sollte es kein großes Problem darstellen. Rotaugen nehmen oft ganz gern den über Grund angebotenen Köder und du kannst den Köder so anbieten, dass er durch den Schwarm treibt. Bedenke auch, dass bei Unterströmungen der Fisch sich auch neben dem Futterplatz in Richtung Strömung aufhalten kann.
> Beim Angeln auf Brassen könntest du versuchen, den Köder stationär anzubieten, indem du die Montage mit einem größerem Blei ca. 20-30 cm vom Haken entfernt aufliegen lässt. Bei guter Abstimmung bleibt die Montage am Platz stehen und die Wagglerspitze wird nicht unter Wasser gedrückt. Brassen würden sich meistens nicht daran stören, dass sie das unterste Blei mit bewegen müssten.




Würde ich dir so unterschreiben.
Nach meiner Erfahrung lassen sich Brassen und co nicht davon stören wenn alles gut auf einander abgestimt ist.


----------



## Hechtler11 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

@Riesenangler: Gute Idee, aber nicht in einem tiefen Gewässer! 

feederbrassen: Hab mir gestern gleich eine unvorbebleite Pose bestellt mit 5 gr. bestellt. #6

Ja, ich muss knapp über Grund angeln, weil der See überall Bodenbewuchs aufweist. Ankern is also nicht. |gr:

Ukel: Danke für deine Ausführung. Vielleicht bin ich ja doch etwas penibel. Wenn ich etwas gefangen hätte, würde ich mir jetzt darüber höchstwahrscheinlich keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Fr33 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*

Hmmm.... 5gr sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt. Vorallem macht es einen Unterschied, ob man einen 5gr Unbebleiten Waggler wirft, oder einen leicht vorbebleiten..... selbst wenn der vorbebleite etwas leichter ist.

Ich fische inzwischen auch im Bereich von unter 25m Distanz nicht unter 6gr Tragenden Wagglern bzw. Antenna Posen. Bei vorgebleiten Wagglern nichts unter 10gr .... sauber austariert merkt der Fisch da auch nix. Man hat aber reserven was die Beschwerung angeht und es wirft sich entspannter....

Wobei ich aber nicht gezielt auf Rotaugen fische sondern eher auf Brassen usw.


----------



## Hechtler11 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Waggler treibt ab*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... 5gr sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt. Vorallem macht es einen Unterschied, ob man einen 5gr Unbebleiten Waggler wirft, oder einen leicht vorbebleiten..... selbst wenn der vorbebleite etwas leichter ist.
> 
> Ich fische inzwischen auch im Bereich von unter 25m Distanz nicht unter 6gr Tragenden Wagglern bzw. Antenna Posen. Bei vorgebleiten Wagglern nichts unter 10gr .... sauber austariert merkt der Fisch da auch nix. Man hat aber reserven was die Beschwerung angeht und es wirft sich entspannter....
> 
> Wobei ich aber nicht gezielt auf Rotaugen fische sondern eher auf Brassen usw.




Sry, 6 gr. hat das Ding. Sollte mit 0.16mm Schnur für 15 Meter reichen.


----------

